# Jet 13 vs. grizzly 15 planer



## Fish too (Aug 28, 2014)

First of all I just started posting on this site. I have been reading other posts for months. I am in need of a planer. I am looking at the grizzly 15 inch and the jet 13 molder planer. They are about the same price. I like the idea of owning a molder plus jet makes good machines. The grizzly has twice the power and a longer bed. Any one with an option please way in and let me know what you think.


----------



## maple man (Dec 21, 2012)

Fish too said:


> First of all I just started posting on this site. I have been reading other posts for months. I am in need of a planer. I am looking at the grizzly 15 inch and the jet 13 molder planer. They are about the same price. I like the idea of owning a molder plus jet makes good machines. The grizzly has twice the power and a longer bed. Any one with an option please way in and let me know what you think.


Grizzly wider cut capacity


----------



## Fish too (Aug 28, 2014)

I have read that the grizzly has metal rollers that imprint in the wood. Is this really a problem?


----------



## UnisawGuy (Jul 20, 2014)

Jet. Better quality.


----------



## maple man (Dec 21, 2012)

Fish too said:


> I have read that the grizzly has metal rollers that imprint in the wood. Is this really a problem?


. 
It does nothing that should not be able to be taken out by your sanding before finishing


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

Definitely the Jet. Far better machine than anything grizzly.


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

I think a machine that is designed to do one thing does it better then a machine design to several things. If you want a planer you buy a planer if you wasn't a molder you buy a moulder.

I would not hesitate to buy any machine from grizzly myself. I have several already and plans to buy a few more.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

UnisawGuy said:


> Jet. Better quality.


common misunderstanding. today, jet offers average tools at premium tool prices. grizzly, hands down, for best value today in new stationary power tools.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Fish too said:


> I have read that the grizzly has metal rollers that imprint in the wood. Is this really a problem?


If you see any marks in the wood other than mill marks. It needs adjusting. My Delta will leave them if the pass is so light wood is not removed. 

I wouldn't put much stock into a moulder. Unless you go big time. Your not going to need it much and the affordable units have a great deal to be desired.

If you compare Jet and Griz, pound for pound. The Jet may be a little better quality.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Paarker said:


> I think a machine that is designed to do one thing does it better then a machine design to several things. If you want a planer you buy a planer if you wasn't a molder you buy a moulder.
> 
> I would not hesitate to buy any machine from grizzly myself. I have several already and plans to buy a few more.


So right on the machine and it's chore. 

Al


----------



## fire65 (Apr 27, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> If you see any marks in the wood other than mill marks. It needs adjusting. My Delta will leave them if the pass is so light wood is not removed.
> 
> I wouldn't put much stock into a moulder. Unless you go big time. Your not going to need it much and the affordable units have a great deal to be desired.
> 
> ...


Makes no sense. In my 20" Grizzy it will always leave marks unless I take off at least 1/16". 
But you say if you see other marks other than mill marks it need adjusting. THEN you say your Delta will leave marks unless you remove at least 1/16".


----------



## Fish too (Aug 28, 2014)

The jet 15 inch is almost twice the price of the grizzly and far out of my price range. And that is why I was looking at the 13 inch molder planer. I also believe if you compare the two 15 inch planers the jet is better quality but the grizzly is said to be a better value. I think I am leaning toward the grizzly it is a larger table and has twice the power. Still looking for input and thanks for the comments so far.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

fire65 said:


> Makes no sense. In my 20" Grizzy it will always leave marks unless I take off at least 1/16".
> But you say if you see other marks other than mill marks it need adjusting. THEN you say your Delta will leave marks unless you remove at least 1/16".


No. My planer will take a very thin cut. If you have to remove 1/16" to keep from leaving drive roller marks. Something is not right. I can make 3 passes that only remove a smig over 1/16" in 3 passes. This is not a lunch box planer.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Fish too said:


> The jet 15 inch is almost twice the price of the grizzly and far out of my price range. And that is why I was looking at the 13 inch molder planer. I also believe if you compare the two 15 inch planers the jet is better quality but the grizzly is said to be a better value. I think I am leaning toward the grizzly it is a larger table and has twice the power. Still looking for input and thanks for the comments so far.


Your not comparing apples to apples. 15" planer. 13" moulder planer. 

Al


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

toolguy1000 said:


> common misunderstanding. today, jet offers average tools at premium tool prices. grizzly, hands down, for best value today in new stationary power tools.


 Common misguided attempt at misinformation. Even the most rudimentary search of the internet will yield a tremendous amount of information about the quality control and durability problems with grizzly. grizzly represents value only if you are willing to accept substandard castings, alignment issues, pathetic quality control, and a nonexistent support system.

So, what's the real deal? Jet wouldn't take your harbor freight 20% coupon?


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

fire65 said:


> Makes no sense. In my 20" Grizzy it will always leave marks unless I take off at least 1/16".
> But you say if you see other marks other than mill marks it need adjusting. THEN you say your Delta will leave marks unless you remove at least 1/16".


 Yep, another example of fine grizzly quality.....................


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I know some really like the Griz but looking at them made me not want to buy them. I was amazed at how closely they copy other tools.

Al


----------



## Fish too (Aug 28, 2014)

Al B Thayer said:


> Your not comparing apples to apples. 15" planer. 13" moulder planer.
> 
> Al


The reason I am comparing the two is the price. I know that they are two different machines. I have about a grand for a planer. I want the best I can get for the dollar amount. I have been looking for used, but have had no luck. I live 250 miles from any kind of store that sales woodworking machines. So I can't exactly go to the store and look at different models.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

As you can tell I am certainly not a fan of grizzly. That being said, as long as you understand the compromises and limitations the grizzly will probably do you a decent job. Here's the problem with buying a low end machine. Their accuracy and dependability are questionable. That leads to frustration, especially for new woodworkers, because they don't understand why they cannot get the results they want. I have seen far more grizzly machines head for the scrap pile because of that. Again, I do this for a living and when I buy a tool or machine I have to know it will perform consistently and dependably. The few shops I know that bought grizzly have all said they would never do it again.

CPO Jet Tools currently has that machine for $1007 and free shipping. Best of luck.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Fish too said:


> The reason I am comparing the two is the price. I know that they are two different machines. I have about a grand for a planer. I want the best I can get for the dollar amount. I have been looking for used, but have had no luck. I live 250 miles from any kind of store that sales woodworking machines. So I can't exactly go to the store and look at different models.


I feel your pain. I bought my Delta planer ( not a lunch box) when they were made here and of higher quality. Both my Unisaw and planer have never needed, service, parts or adjustments. 25-30 years ago. 

What I find disheartening and frustrating is the way the tool industry has gone by the way of the Walmart mentality. Too bad the best reason to buy a Jet, Griz or Crapsman is low price. Why couldn't they come into the market with a better product? Compete on quality. Make a better saw. What if everyone just stopped buying cheap poorly made tools? Price should be indicitant of the size and options only. There used to be a standard by which tools were produced. There was sub standard quality and we reconized it. Now that tool has become a main stay and the rest are for snobs. What a negative mind set.

I look on EBay for older tools and buy them there. 

Al


----------



## Ends of the World (Jul 2, 2012)

Can't tell you about the 15" Grizzly, but I've owned that Jet 13" planer for a good while and can give my two cents on that, especially as you don't hear much about it. For one, I don't think of it so much as an alternative to a 15" planer rather than one to the 13" lunchbox ones, like the DeWalt.

For one, the lunchbox can often take up the same amount of room as a stationary if you factor in a stand. Also in my circumstance, noise was a big concern at my old shop due to having neighbors on the other side of the wall, so that's primarily why I sold the DeWalt and went with the Jet, same footprint as the other and much quieter. On top of that, my shop was in the basement and that ruled out a 15" planer, whereas I had little trouble getting the 13" Jet down. These days since I live in a house now, neither noise or weight is a concern anymore but I've rarely found myself in situations where I needed to plane over 13", or have alternate methods if I do.

As far as the molding part, to be honest I've never bothered with this part of it as it's a bit cumbersome to set up between functions (and needs a bottom board installed on the bed), think of it like switching between those combo jointer/planer machines. Once again, I view the value in the 13" Jet as an alterative to lunchboxes and getting some of the features of the bigger stationaries in a machine for a smaller shop. Otherwise, other than ruining the knifes during one incident (my fault), the machine has run well for me.


----------



## Fish too (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks for the info on the jet I had a linchbox planer and hated it got rid of it after 3weeks the lack of power was the biggest problem. Does the jet have enough power.


----------



## Ends of the World (Jul 2, 2012)

Whether or not it has enough power is a broad question and might wildly vary based on what you're doing, how fast you want to do it, which lunchbox we're comparing it to and many variables to think about. If you're just comparing numbers, IIRC the Jet has lower RPM than the Dewalt 735, but Jet can be set for a slower feed rate which not only can be better on knives, but great for smoother finishes if you're after that (not that the DeWalt is a slouch in that department, either). I generally don't try and lob off more than 1/8 or so per pass, simply as it's harder on knives and I would prefer to avoid tearout on some woods even if it could handle it. (And generally it's quicker and more economical to resaw on the bandsaw first if you do have a 'ton' of material to take off.)

Regardless, the Jet does exactly what I need it to do - no more and no less - and that's all I can ask for. At any rate, I won't argue that you'll be probably looking at the 15+ inch / big boys if you're after something more powerful.


----------



## Fish too (Aug 28, 2014)

I work mostly with alder, oak and poplar. By enough power I was only able to remove 1/32 ( or less) at a time. It took me 2hours to plane 60 board feet. I was removing about 3/16 from each board give or take. I would like to be able to do that in 3 or 4 passes and have a smooth finish when I'm done. Again any feedback is welcome.


----------



## Ends of the World (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah, 1/32 or less sounds really low, generally I do a 1/16 to 1/8 per pass and typically less for either the finishing pass or figured / tear-out prone woods. The Jet (and the 15 inch Grizzly) have two speeds for getting through the pile quicker if time is critical. Speaking of that, took a look at that Grizzly and if you are going to be changing speeds a lot, that is going to be more easily done on the Grizzly (the Jet requires changing gears on a side panel).


----------

